# New and lost!



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi there,
We've just discovered that my husband's semen count is massively low - 1.4 million per ml, with low mobility and low motility.   The GP rang to tell him the other night, and said we'll have to have ICSI as he's very unlikely to father a child any other way.
We've been for blood tests, which we're waiting for the results for, and I've already booked us in to see Paul Serhal at UCH at the end of May.
I just wanted to say 'hi' to everyone as we're both feeling a bit fazed about it all, and I'm really up and down. I'm assuming this is totally normal?!!!
I've read mixed reports about Paul Serhal on this forum, and also concerns about Taranissi's workload - what do people think? I like the idea of meeting them before we make a decision (statistics-wise, they seem pretty similar for ICSI, it appears). But the problem seems to be that you can't meet either of them without making an appointment and committing yourself to that, to the tune of approx £150. Am I right in thinking this, or is there another way around it?

Thanks everyone

Little M


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Little M,

Sorry to hear you got bad news about your dh's sperm count.  Rest assured that all those ups and downs (and there are lots of them, especially the downs!) are completely normal.  I assume you live in London if you are thinking about Paul Serhal and Taranissi?  I dont know anything about Paul Serhal, but I have just moved to ARGC and Mr.Taranissi.  I've been pretty impressed so far although as you say he does seem to work a lot of hours.

I also thought I'd let you know that some of us London Girls meet up - about once a month in central London plus various mini-meets in and around Angel.  I really recommend it - they are all lovely ladies and have been a great support to me and have also become good friends.  If you are interested in joining us then have a look at the London Girls thread which is in the Meeting Places section of the message board.  Our next meet is in a couple of weeks time, so you have a little time to read and post on the thread and begin to get to know everyone.  They've really been life-savers for me and our meets are great fun.

Hope to see you there

Love Olwen xxx


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Little M

So sorry to hear your news.  Feeling 'fazed' is very normal! My DH's sperm count at its best is zero in his ejaculate, and single numbers of sperm when they looked  by surgery. We have had two ICSI's.

If you would like to, come and join us in the 'Male Factor ICSI' thread, you'll find there's lots of us there with husbands with low sperm counts, for various reasons and with various complications. Some people are in the middle of treatment, so I understand if you don;t feel ready to read about all that stuff.  It took me months to adjust to what had happened so i know what its like....we all do.    

Anyhow, I know that this site will be an amazing support to you. 

Ermey
x


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Ermey and Olwen,
Thanks so much for your responses - I can't tell you how much it's appreciated. Ermey, I will definitely join you in the Male Factor ICSI thread. It seems you have to try and become an overnight expert in these things, so it'd be great to hear about other people's experiences, and to chat about them. Thanks.
Olwen, I am, indeed, in London and would love to join your group with a view to meeting you and the other girls. Great, too, to hear your feedback about Taranissi. We're undecided at the moment and whilst brochures are good for success rates etc they don't tell you much about someone's bedside manner  .
Thanks, once again, for your thoughts and your support.
Love
Little M
x


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Little M,

There are other ARGC girls on the London Girls thread, and there are also ladies at other London hospitals including the Hammersmith, and the Lister, plus some ladies who have had tx abroad.  I'm sure they'll all be willing to share their experiences with you - choosing a clinic is so hard.  Actually one of the London Girls did a lot of research into various clinics so I'm sure she'll be able to point you in the right direction.  See you over on the thread and hope to meet you soon!!

Love Olwen xx


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Ermey,
Sorry to sound dumb, but I've been looking for the Male Factor ICSI thread and can't locate it. Think my brain has frazzled  

If you could send me in the right direction, that would be fantastic.

Love
Martha
x


----------



## RubyRoo (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi Martha, and welcome too. I've been posting on this website for a few weeks now and it does really help knowing that others are in the same position as you. my husband also have very low sperm count and we have had icsi five times now without success but are still carrying on and trying to keep our hopes up - as hard as that might be.  But anyway our first 2 treatments were at UCH with Paul Serhal and i basically thought they were all very good there.  Paul has a very strange manner though but i think he is a real expert in the field and quite highly regarded so you have to kind of ignore his manner a bit and just think about how he might be able to get you pregnant.  all the nurses there were so amazing too - really caring & helpful and always happy to chat and answer all questions. basically though we had a problem with embryo quality both attempts there and we then decided to move to a clinic local to where we live.  we still have an embryo quality problem so it wasn't anything that UCH were doing wrong.  i think their success rates are very high also so they must be doing something right?  i've also heard very good things about tarranissi too although i've never had a treatment there - but basically i think wherever you decide to go you will be in good hands.  and it does really take a lot to get your head round finding out about low sperm count but you will definitely start to accept it and then basically you just start taking whatever the necessary steps are to get you pregnant.  at the end of the day that's all that counts so if they do icsi and it works you will be so delighted that all the other stuff won't matter.  we were completely devastated when we found out about the low sperm count and thought it was the end of the world but now, 3 years on, we don't think about it that much and it doesn't really seem like such a big deal now.  anyway, i think i've rambled enough but i hope i've been helpful. love, ruby x


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Ruby,
Thanks so much for your message and your welcome. It's so helpful to have info about experts from people who have been through/are going through it with them. I think you're absolutely right about focusing on what they're doing rather than their manner, if at all possible (am easily blown off course at the moment so will just have be Teflon-coated when I meet him!).
It sounds like you've been through a lot and I really appreciate you taking the time to share your insight with me. And you haven't rambled!!!  
Love
Martha
x


----------



## broody (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Little,

Welcome to the boards and all best wishes with the icsi wherever you decide to have tx.

I've recently started having iuis, will move onto ivf later in the year if it doesn't work out, but I'm under Mr Serhal and although no success as yet I'm impressed so far with the clinic and helpful staff and from the research I've done I think you are definitely, along with ARGC, looking at two of the top people in the business. Their success rates are to die for.

UCH is scruffy which irritates my husband (when he's forking out all this cash he expects a plush and spacious waiting room!) but my view is if they get us the result we want I really don't mind a bit of shabby decor  

Anyway, all best wishes.

Broody.


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Broody,
 Your message made me laugh because I just KNOW my husband will say the same thing re things looking scruffy. And I'm inclined to agree with you!
Great to have reassurance that we're looking in the right direction re possible choices. The stats seem so old (a year - or in some cases, 3 or 4 - can be such a long time when it comes to medical progress etc, can't it?) or inconclusive, but presumably you work with what you've got and compare like with like. 
With best wishes
M
x


----------



## RubyRoo (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi Martha,

I'm just pleased I've been of some help.  I'm sure whichever of the 2 clinics you go for you will be well looked after as they both have really high success rates.  Their results are usually a year behind - I'm sure both places have websites too but you may have already looked at those?

Anyway let me know how you are getting on.

Ruby x


----------

